# cool class



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

today was devan's and my first day of school. As some of you know we are in 10th grade this year







and we have a class called materials processing. Like most classes i went into it thinking it was going to be boring and a waist of time. as the teacher was telling us about what we were doing in the class i started thinking about our slingshot buisness and how we would be getting more practice on finishing and using the tools that we use on every slingshot. and then on top of that he also mentioned how materials processing 2 we would be learning how to weld! i think thats pretty cool and we could use it sometime







just though i would share, feel free to share simmular things


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow I learned nothing like that in high school


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Wow I learned nothing like that in high school










that sucks. i never really cared about school because i always took horrible classes, but this year since i am taking these classes i realize i can use this for something i like to do like slingshots


----------

